# Sleepy (Almost) 2-year old <Any insight helps>



## prettysmartchic (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi all. I think I'm being paranoid, but nothing I read about canine development can address this concern: *Should I be worried if my 1 yo 8 mo Havanese sleeps more than normal in the last week or two?* Here's the situation:

- I, and my dog walker, have observed that Parker is sullen in dreary weather (is that an emotional thing, or does he just hate the rain?)
- We had a Sunshine Express in Seattle for the last two/three weeks, but it's turning into typical March weather now (rainy, moderately chilly, cloudy)
- I have observed that Parker is sleeping more at home. Even when we could play together and he would usually bring toys to my feet, he's now cuddling on me or beside me (which I LOVE but want to make sure he's ok).
- I have observed that more of Parker's coat comes out during brushing or combing (even with CC Precious Drop) than usual, but no bald spots, patches, or hot spots.
- Parker's coat appears to very lightly shed but it matts more aggressively
- Parker's eating habits are normal, except he's not very thirsty if he's not active
- Parker's behavior around dogs and friends is normal (except sometimes he chooses to sniff at the park rather than play).
- He is on Frontline but was 4/5 weeks out when this started
- Mom has been going through a lot of anxiety over the last two or three weeks and am _not_ exuding balanced, happy energy.

Any insight here?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It's NEVER a bad idea to have a vet check if you are concerned about a behavior change. However, Parker is at an age when it's not unusual for Havanese to slow down and get a little bit more laid-bakc. And as far as the coat-blowing is concerned, it's also not unusual for them to blow coat several times in the first couple of years. Typically, the "extra" times are not anywhere near as bad as the first time, but they still happen.

If you initiate the play will he play with you? If he does, I wouldn't worry about it too much. As my trainer says, "A (dog) body at rest tends to stay at rest.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie started to slow down before she turned 2 years old and also became more cuddly. When she was a puppy and was super hyper I wished for a calmer dog but now that she's become more mellow I miss the crazy puppy days. 

There's a Havanese meetup group that is getting together tomorrow at an off leash dog park in South Seattle if you'd like to join us. (I think Eileen and Benjamin will also be attending.) Good news - it should be sunny and in the low 50's on Saturday afternoon, which should perk up everyone's mood.

Havanese Hava-Friends Small Dog Meetup group of Seattle
Organizer: Noelle
When: The last Saturday of each month
February 28, 2015 at 1:30 PM
Westcrest Off Leash Park (small dog area)
9000 8th Avenue SW
Seattle, WA 98106


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Interesting you should bring this up! About a month ago, shortly after mi best first birthday ever, I just ran out of gas. For a week or 10 days I just wanted to lay around, sleep, and do nothing. I wasn't interested in my toys, I didn't want to play RLH, I just wanted to sleep. This was VERY odd behavior from a normally very active, playful, curious dog like mi. Mi Popi didn't want to take mi to a Vet here in Mexico who have questionable credentials. He started tracing what had changed in the month before.
1. He gradually changed me from a kibble diet to Honest Kitchen with fresh boiled chicken breast.
2. He had treated me with Revolution flea, tick, heart worm medication at the beginning of February.
3. Popi was spending more time away from casa on a work assignment here in Mexico.
That is it!

Appetite was normal. Potties and dumparoonies were normal. Night sleeping was normal. It was a mystery to all of us.

So, Popi couldn't do anything about the med application and he decided to tinker with my diet. He re-introduced some kibble back into my daily feeding, about 50/50. Popi and me also got involved in a play group with doggies my size, late in the afternoon when he got home. We play everyday for 30 to 60 minutes. Right away, I got more git in my git-a-long. A month later I feel like my same old self, - wild, crazy, and full of energy!

So what does this all mean? Beats the heck out of me! Diet can play an important role. Reactions to meds can play a role. Lack of stimulation can play a role. Change in weather can play a role. Sometimes, just like peoples, little doggies just lose their mojo for a brief period of time for a number of interrelated reasons. AND maybe Parker is just picking up on Momi's temporary downer vibe. Yes, take him to the play group this weekend in Seattle (I lived for 7 months in Tacoma).

If mi amigo the Parkster is not feeling better in the next few days, take him to his Vet. I doubt it is anything serious, but better salvo que siento (safe than sorry).

Here is a big Hava hug for Parker and Parker Momi :hug:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## prettysmartchic (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks friends (can I use that term now?)! 

If I invite Parker to play, he will… but if I get distracted (phone, email) he will go back to sleep. Today, he went to work with me and was pretty alert all day (antsy actually) but as soon as we got home, he skipped his kibble, played around a little, and then went to sleep. Beginning to think he's bored or sad...I will take him to play tomorrow and then we will report back. Thanks for the tips on the coat change too. I will watch for the next two days and try to introduce more stimulation and activity.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Stacey - Another great place you can take Parker for indoor play is at K9 Fun Zone on Sundays 3-4 PM. Yappy Hour" is for dogs 20 lbs or less and 6 months or older. The facility is located Nickerson, in between the Fremont Bridge and SPU.

http://www.k9funzoneseattle.com/small-dog-yappy-hour.html

I can't go tomorrow because Emmie will be trying Tracking down in Kent at Family Dog Training Center; last class of a Sports Sampler class we've been taking this winter. But I like going to K9 Fun Zone, especially on wet days so she can get some exercise and socialize safely with other small dogs.


----------



## prettysmartchic (Jul 21, 2012)

MarinaGirl said:


> Stacey - Another great place you can take Parker for indoor play is at K9 Fun Zone on Sundays 3-4 PM. Yappy Hour" is for dogs 20 lbs or less and 6 months or older. The facility is located Nickerson, in between the Fremont Bridge and SPU.
> 
> http://www.k9funzoneseattle.com/small-dog-yappy-hour.html
> 
> I can't go tomorrow because Emmie will be trying Tracking down in Kent at Family Dog Training Center; last class of a Sports Sampler class we've been taking this winter. But I like going to K9 Fun Zone, especially on wet days so she can get some exercise and socialize safely with other small dogs.


Thank you for this Jeanne. So, today the sun is out and Parker is spunky! If he is indeed this sensitive to the weather, I seriously need to think about ways to keep him happy and busy since this part of the country can be dreary more often than not.


----------



## prettysmartchic (Jul 21, 2012)

Playtime was a success. Parker must be putting his foot down: he dislikes wet or dreary weather.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Sorry we missed you at Westcrest this afternoon. It was a gorgeous day and Emmie and Benjamin had a blast with the other dogs. Glad to hear Parker was perkier today.


----------



## prettysmartchic (Jul 21, 2012)

Now we are back to lazing around and even sleeping after eating. I think it's time for the vet.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Stacey, does he have any other symptoms? Dogs DO sleep a lot!


----------

